# AltoidTinGS-12.pdf



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

*File Name*: AltoidTinGS-12.pdf
*File Submitter*: Charles
*File Submitted*: 03 May 2012
*File Category*: Slingshots

Some time ago The Gopher gave us the design for a small shooter which he named the GS-12. The original was just a bit too large to fit into an Altoid tin. So I have re-scaled it so it will fit. This re-scaled version is posted by permission. This is actually the third version of my re-scale efforts. After actually making the ATGS-12, I changed a few things from my original. This design is from a scan of the ATGS-12 which I made and tested.

Cheers ..... Charles

Click here to download this file


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

thank you Charles this is a great re-design!!


----------



## Butch48 (Jan 13, 2013)

Looks great,what is the thickness.Thanks


----------



## Thistle (Jan 4, 2013)

Butch48,

I'm really liking the Altoids too! Especially the *GS-12 by The Gopher*. You might consider asking these guys if you need further specifics. They may no longer be receiving mail notification on this particular thread. If you don't get a response, try Personal Messenger. I very much love what *jephroux* and *formidonis noctu* have accomplished with their 'Altoid' interpretations. It makes *me* want to try this. I think actually I might. Oh, yes!

Here's links and notations I've dug up for us.

GS-12 (by The Gopher)

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/5281-*gs-12*/

Note: "made from 1/4" alum plate ... I think if it was made from 3/8 or 1/2-inch, it would be real nice..."

*Gopher's GS-12* (by formidonis noctu)

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/7428-*gophers-gs-12*/

Note: "19mm marine ply"

*Gopher In Flat Black* (by jephroux)

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/7021-a-*gopher-in-flat-black*/

Note: "scrap of some plywood not sure what..not as nice as the multy ply i got from bleech bone... its 3/4"

And a big hug and thank-you to Charles for the re-scaled version


----------

